# Help removing a printed logo from a hat?



## The Beard (Mar 1, 2013)

A buddy at work gave me this Globe trucker hat because I was searching for a free hat and he never wore it anymore 







I was wondering if there was a way that I could possibly remove the Globe logo from the hat so that I can put a band logo on it or something? I believe the white part of the hat is nylon of some sort, it's really soft and plushy.

Would bleaching the white part make the logo disappear? Or is there any other way? I'd like to eventually put this on it:


----------



## Dooky (Mar 1, 2013)

^^ Why? I can't even read what that new logo says


----------



## Watty (Mar 1, 2013)

Kvelertak.

Yes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 1, 2013)

kuelertok?


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 1, 2013)

Shit there is a place in my local shopping center that will print ANYTHING on a cap in the colour of your choice for $14.99.


----------



## sage (Mar 1, 2013)

No, that logo is on there. Ain't nothing you can do about it. Be less of a cheap bastard and buy a blank hat.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 1, 2013)

I used to hand-draw/design and airbrush my own hats and shoes a few years back, here's a couple that i made for example:






and I've worked with those kinds of hats, that plushy material you're talking about is a real bitch to work with and absorbs ink like there's no tomorrow so that logo isn't coming off, take my word i've tried, you have to work with or around it.

You have two options:

1) You flood the rest of the white areas with black ink or any dark color, unless you have access to an airbrush, air compressor, and black ink - black spray paint will do the trick, it's easy to find, but it'll take time (2 weeks or so) before the smell goes away. Then create a stencil of your logo and spray it on with any other color you like. Cheap and doable.

2) Use white spray paint instead of black and add coat after coat after coat until the logo is barely visible, if you're gonna go this way make sure the spray paint is opaque, or satin finish, you want thick paint because the contrast of black and white is always hard to cover up.

Hope that helps


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 1, 2013)

^Holy shit! Nice work!


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 4, 2013)

Demiurge said:


> ^Holy shit! Nice work!



Thanks mang


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 4, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Thanks mang



Weird, I think I've actually seen one of those hats on someone before. They're really nice man, great job.


----------



## -42- (Mar 4, 2013)

Thrashmanzac said:


> kuelertok?



That's a negatory.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 4, 2013)




----------

